# Playing CatchUp TV from guide gives varied results?



## Cata (Dec 12, 2005)

The ability to select a catchup show from the historic guide information is a FANTASTIC innovation and so intuitive!

However, I'm getting varied results, and wondered why?

On some shows, pressing 'Play' will give the option "Play now from catchup tv". Other shows give "Go to catchup tv" and then you have to search for it! Is this just a data integrity issue (lack of link from the guide to the show in catchup) or is there a good reason for the difference. 

It's not channel-specific, as I get differing results on the same channel.

Any ideas?


----------



## swanny (Nov 28, 2002)

I have only ever got "Go to Catchup TV" when trying to play a programme from the past. Not great, I was hoping it would work as you suggest it has for you albeit occasionally, so maybe its a bug.


----------



## Cata (Dec 12, 2005)

On a similar theme, pressing the OK button when watching a live show that will be available on catchup, brings up a three-line mini guide with a green-button symbol and "Go to catchup" text (or similar) above the guide, which I took to mean if I press the green button it should take me to this show in catchup? However, it doesn't seem to do anything, which is disappointing, as that's a another innovative feature that isn't quite there. Is this a bug?


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Shows don't appear in catch up until after they have finished broadcasting, AFAIK.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

^ This is true. Sometimes _well_ after, too


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

We are aware of a little delay at the moment with the links, this is being addressed. You should start to see improvements of the coming weeks.


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

Digital Fanatic said:


> We are aware of a little delay at the moment with the links, this is being addressed. You should start to see improvements of the coming weeks.


Will this be via a software update or is it something that is not working right with the currrent set up that needs tweaking?


----------

